# pentium D oc'ing



## ragedeep (Aug 6, 2008)

hey guys I have a pentium D 2.8 running on an msi p7n board with 2gigs of ddr 667 ram. im using an aftermarket heatsink tower and fan that keeps it at about 36c with the fan running about 1900rpms, my question is if its possible to oc, how far could I go with the setup I have?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Id say to at least 3.4 for you. What kind of heat sink do you have?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

It's quite hard to give a definitive answer as to how fast it can go. You should check first that it doesn't go above 60C under load then start the fun.


----------

